# Country Lane Dog Food



## Drake4325 (Sep 26, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this brand? If so do you know the ingredients in the dog food? I saw it advertised in a local ad and am not able to find any information on it. It's pretty cheap though at $15 for 40lbs. I'm almost sure it can't be that good for getting so much for so little. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

As a general rule, any pet food with "country" in the name is pretty crummy, LOL. And you usually get what you pay for. Can you list the ingredients? I bet meat isn't in the top 5.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Who is selling it? You might find something on that store's website.


----------



## Dogsrule23 (Jul 24, 2010)

Country Lane food is sold by Orsheln Feed stores in areas such as IN, KY, OK. For a lower priced food it is actually quite good. I have always fed the higher priced foods. This product is meat based and a great bargain. My dogs love it and do very well on it, better than they have done on most premium brands in fact. And for people who have friends who refuse to pay for a higher priced food, this would be a good one to suggest that would still be in the budget, but at least be a decent meat based product. 

One thing to keep in mind however, they also make a 21 percent protein food in a green bag. I would not suggest that one, it is not near the quality and the first ingredient is corn. 


http://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/Pet-Care/Dog-Care/Dog-Food/26-High-Protein-Dog-Food-106270344


* 40 lb. bag.
* Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein..(Min) 26%, Crude Fat..(Min) 14%, Crude Fiber..(Max) 4.5%, Moisture..(Max) 10.0%, Linolectic Acid..(Min) 2%, Calcuim..(Min) 1%, Phosphorus..(Min) .9% 
* Feeding Instructions:
* Puppies: Puppies can start Country Lane 26% High Protein dog food at 3-4 weeks of age. One half cup of food moistened with warm water is recommended until 8 weeks of age. 
* Gestating & Lactating: Reproducing Females can be fed free choice, as desired. 
* Active Adults: The daily intake varies with body weight, age, activity, temperature, stress of other factors. The following feeding guidelines is a reference for general populations. No supplements are necessary.
Country Lane 26% protein/14% fat. Quality ingredients & natural flavors. Complete & balanced nutrition. Highly digestible proteins. Soy free. Omega 6 fatty acids. Excellent for puppies & working dogs.


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

I personally wouldn't feed it...I tried googling and only found the website referenced about and the "quality ingredients" are not listed anywhere.


----------

